# Sears A/FX Super Traction Cars, how many were there ?



## Ralphthe3rd

As some of you know, I recently acquired a pretty good Aurora collection of T-Jets and original A/FX (non MagnaTraction) cars.
Anyway, at least one of the cars was pointed out as being a Super Traction A/FX car that was ONLY sold through Sears stores, and these rare cars were only sold/made for one year ONLY (as the following year they were superceded by the Magna-traction Cars.
Now I realize that the only two differences of these cars, was a fitted lead weight in the front of the chassis-AND a sticker atop the car. But my question is, how many different models of cars came thru Sears this way ? FYI- my one car is a '55 Chevy, but I found the same weight incorrectly mounted in a 'Cuda Funny Car, so I'm thinking at least one of the other cars was also a Super Traction, but lost it's Sticker ?
So if any of you have info, or actually have certain models of A/FX with the sticker and lead weight, please post and identify them in this Thread, thanks !
Here's my one car:









And these pix show the lead weight from a Super Traction -sears A/FX.


----------



## 1976Cordoba

A source for the weights would be fantastic. NOS or repro I wouldn't care.


----------



## SCJ

Cars that I have/have had:

'55 chevy
'57 chevy
Javelin Pro stock, Trans-Am
Matador Stocker
Porsche 917, 510k
Ferrari 512m, 612
McLaren XLR
Datsun 510
Cuda Funny Car



BTW, I have seen several w/ the weight installed upside down.


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Ahhhhh....*

Thanks Johnnie, that list helps alot, in my collection I have both Javelin's and the 'Cuda FC- which was the other car with the front weight, BUT the weight is different than the one on my '55 Chevy, and on the FC it's wrapped around the Divorced front axle, as seen in the pic below...








Hey Johnnie, is this the same weight and location as on YOUR 'Cuda FC ?








BTW- I wasn't sure if this weight was supposed to be on this car, so I removed it.


SCJ said:


> Cars that I have/have had:
> 
> '55 chevy
> '57 chevy
> Javelin Pro stock, Trans-Am
> Matador Stocker
> Porsche 917, 510k
> Ferrari 512m, 612
> McLaren XLR
> Datsun 510
> Cuda Funny Car
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I have seen several w/ the weight installed upside down.
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Ps...*

One of the reasons I removed THIS weight from the 'Cuda FC, is because I thought the pick-up shoes(during upward travel) were mighty close to contacting the lead weight, which I thought might create a short ?








BTW- I wasn't sure if this weight was supposed to be on this car, so I removed it.


----------



## Marty

Here are the ones I have:




































And they all have the correct chassis and weight.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool ! Thanks Marty for adding/contributing to the list. And BTW- I have that Black Shadow too...... I just wish I knew for sure which car was the other Super traction Car in my inherited collection, but since the weight was found in my 'Cuda FC, I'm leaning towards believing that was the correct car in the first place.


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Were all the Super Traction cars set only cars or were they sold individually? The reason I ask is I do not remember our local Sears ever selling individual cars, and maybe the set avenue could lead to answer the original question of how many were available

Boosted


----------



## ParkRNDL

Boosted-Z71 said:


> Were all the Super Traction cars set only cars or were they sold individually? The reason I ask is I do not remember our local Sears ever selling individual cars, and maybe the set avenue could lead to answer the original question of how many were available
> 
> Boosted


Looks like they were sold individually too. There's a Super Traction Javelin still in the original blister pack with a sticker on the card and one on the trunk at this site:

http://daveshobby.net/Aurora_AFX.php

Scroll down, 4th row up from the bottom, center pic. Lime Javelin. Click the pic and it gets bigger...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Wouldn't these be easy to cast using an old jeweler's method?

Make a rubber mold of the original.
Cast a copy in hot wax.
Make a plaster mold using the wax copy.
Melt the wax out of the mold.
Insert hot soldier, lead or some other soft metal into plaster mold.
Break plaster mold for final product.

Sounds primative, but plaster is cheap.


----------



## ParkRNDL

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wouldn't these be easy to cast using an old jeweler's method?
> 
> Make a rubber mold of the original.
> Cast a copy in hot wax.
> Make a plaster mold using the wax copy.
> Melt the wax out of the mold.
> Insert hot soldier, lead or some other soft metal into plaster mold.
> Break plaster mold for final product.
> 
> Sounds primative, but plaster is cheap.


Many many moons ago, when I was in 7th or 8th grade, I thought we cast stuff in sand... is that possible?

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba

I've seen intake manifold cast in sand. Was on Hot Rod TV I think at Edelbrock maybe.


----------



## alpink

Micro Mark's silicone rubber can be used for metal castings. it withstands up to 600 degrees Fahrenheit. micromark.com


----------



## cwbam

HobbyLand had some casting kits, Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Marty

*Super Traction F/C set*

Here is proof there was a Super Traction Funny Car set:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-NICE-...271100219893?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item3f1ed511f5

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcardan

you can easily make a lead or pewter mold for the super traction cars, the silicon molds are good for melted lead, the issue is how many casts can you make before failure.

most hobby quality mold maker is good for maybe 5 hot casts. 

Then you have the issue of how desirable what your casting is worth. e-bay is flooded with super traction weights.
The super traction cars are not that rare as they pop up a few times a month, and the weight sets show up as well.
the weight used isn't that heavy compared to somebody making it out of a piece of brass. i think they are pot aluminum or pewter, i don't think they made them from lead which would of been better.

But i did put them to the test on against a tyco pro.

I bought 2 super traction weights.









and made up 2 cars that were slightly different, and made little super traction decals for them

















So on the track the front weight made the cars hang the curve a little more and every so slightly reduced spin out, but you had to go with silicon fronts or maybe a wide front tire to improve it more. The car deslotted less then without the weight.
however the cars were still slow compared to the tyco pro cars of the same era. the magnatraction is of course better then the super traction, but you have this interesting in between from the non mag to the mag cars.

i think if the weight was heavier it would help more, either true lead, or a carved piece of brass to mimic the insert.

Since the weight allowed the cars to dfrift a little more i found i needed to use the 2006 AFX contact shoes which are wider 









to prevent stall outs.


----------



## madsapper

I had a red/ blue #43 Road Runner...


----------



## TX Street Racer

Wow, I never knew the origin of this weight.....but I have a couple in my collection......GREAT info! :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

TX Street Racer said:


> Wow, I never knew the origin of this weight.....but I have a couple in my collection......GREAT info! :thumbsup:


There were also aftermarket (AJ's?) that have minor differences. There was thread on here that someone explained the differences.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

Found the thread! POst #12 (Thanks PP)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=266348

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Jim Norton

Sears offered Super Traction in the Christmas Wish Book for 1973 and 1974. By Christmas of 1975 AFX Magnatraction had made the Sear's exclusive obsolete.

Both sets and individual cars were available. 

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Does anyone know where I can get some EXACT replicas of the Super Traction stickers ? I talked to SlotcarDan, and he doesn't have a good example to copy full size, that's why he only made the tiny ones.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/ May be what your looking for, scroll down on the left??? RM


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Awesome*



Hilltop Raceway said:


> http://www.afxslotcarstickers.net/ May be what your looking for, scroll down on the left??? RM


Thanks Randy :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

ParkRNDL said:


> Many many moons ago, when I was in 7th or 8th grade, I thought we cast stuff in sand... is that possible?
> 
> --rick


I remember doing that sand casting of aluminum in 7th and 8th grade.


----------



## alpink

sand casting is always possible
do you have a kiln hot enough to melt aluminum?


----------



## vansmack2

Super Traction Camaro white with red stripe on EBAY.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-Super-T...321089389963?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item4ac26b458b


----------



## cwbam

http://www.ebay.com/itm/181105151980?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648


----------



## Marty

*Matador Super Traction*

I just got this one for $20.00 BIN





Here's one I wanted REALLY bad but I got WAAAY outbid.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1970-AURORA-AFX-DODGE-CHARGER-DAYTONA-1753-001-VF-ORANGE-BLACK-/321100490221?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEDWX%3AIT&nma=true&si=QnP9z9l7xu6YCU4%252FMKK3IhU4IGg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow Marty, that was quite the Score ! :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

You are lucky I did not see that first. Good score.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

So now we are gaining quite a list of cars, that Sears brought out as SuperTraction A/FX !


----------



## Marty

vansmack2 said:


> You are lucky I did not see that first. Good score.


I just happen to see it minutes after it was listed. I didn't examine it closely, I just hit the BIN icon. The was not a picture of the chassis. Fortunately, it is the correct chassis with the weight. Lots of chrome loss, but that is OK.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Vega Van Gasser I didn't win...*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AURORA-AFX-...xu6YCU4%2FMKK3IhU4IGg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

*Vega Van Gasser and 57 Nomad*

Latest two I just received:

white/red Vega Van Gasser. Missing rear wheelie bars.





'57 Nomad. Best looking sticker out of all of mine. One of the chassis mounting ribs is broken (never seen that before)





Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool Beans Marty  Thanks for sharing the Pix of your Cars :thumbsup: You are gathering quite a collection of Super Tractions there my friend


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ummm, Not to rain on the Super Traction parade, *but*, weren't the "S T" stickers included in the sets on a sheet? This means that any car deemed worthy by the recipient could have gotten a sticker, from the set or not. Chassis (and or weights) could have easily been changed as well. 

The flip side of my pessimism says the kids who received these sets couldn't possibly have waited to apply the stickers to the set cars.


----------



## vansmack2

Marty,
You should take a picture of all of your Super Traction cars together then post it here so that we can see what all you have now.


----------



## Marty

vansmack2 said:


> Marty,
> You should take a picture of all of your Super Traction cars together then post it here so that we can see what all you have now.


All I have are pictures in this thread. Here is my photobucket album with the same pictures:

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mrt...Aurora AFX Sears Super Traction?sort=2&page=1

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## vansmack2

I was thinking one new picture showing them all together.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Ummmmm....*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Ummm, Not to rain on the Super Traction parade, *but*, weren't the "S T" stickers included in the sets on a sheet? This means that any car deemed worthy by the recipient could have gotten a sticker, from the set or not. Chassis (and or weights) could have easily been changed as well.
> 
> The flip side of my pessimism says the kids who received these sets couldn't possibly have waited to apply the stickers to the set cars.


 Ummmm....on the same note, and I didn't want to bring this up, but.... Wayne Lawton of www.afxslotcarstickers.net makes repro SuperTraction stickers, and I bought a bunch from him. His stickers need to be trimmed from the sheet, and the sticker themselves has a black line border, where-as the original stickers do not have the black edging. Granted you can trim the edging off, but there are other tell tale signs of the repro sticker, such as tiny pixels in the ink.
PS- I was wondering if I saw traces of a black border on the sticker, on that orange '57 Nomad of Marty's ?


----------



## krazcustoms

I could have sworn that I saw a Sunoco set that had still-sealed to the cardboard cars with the Super Traction stickers already applied but a separate sheet with the Sunoco stickers not applied. If what I think I saw was real, then the Super Traction stickers were factory applied. Not that they couldn't be removed and re-applied..... Anybody else ever see this? Or was it just a dream I had?


----------



## jeffaary

Can't speak for all Super Traction cars, but, assuming this is not a re-seal, this pic proves at least some came from the factory with stickers already applied:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Jeff, cool beans :thumbsup: -thanks for sharing your carded SuperTraction car


----------



## Marty

jeffaary said:


> Can't speak for all Super Traction cars, but, assuming this is not a re-seal, this pic proves at least some came from the factory with stickers already applied:


That is very kool! I never saw that package before. Thanks for sharing.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Jim Norton

I am 100% sure the Super Traction decals were applied at the factory. I received Sear's 1973 Penske 4 lane set. It included two blue Sunoco 510Ks. I had to apply all the Sunoco decals.

Occasionally, I have came across some old sets with the Sunoco decals unused. Never have seen any Super Tractions decals as a part of these.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## pshoe64

Would it be safe to assume (I know) that all of the 1st Gen AFX Non Mag cars were available as Super Tractions? The only ones I haven't seen with the sticker are the Too Much and Turbo Turn-On. Anyone seen those?

-Paul


----------



## rdm95

I have a bunch of those weights for the front..


----------



## slotcarman12078

Looks like I was kind of off with my recollection. I never had one of these sets, I just have what I've read here over the past 4 years or so, and my brain cells aren't what they used to be!  Carry on...


----------



## rdm95

I just realized I had this after its been sitting here for the better part of a week. It was in a junk lot I won for $18.. I just hadnt really gotten around to looking thru it all yet until tonite. That lot came with an orange Nomad body too, so I wonder if that is one as well..


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm95 said:


> I just realized I had this after its been sitting here for the better part of a week. It was in a junk lot I won for $18.. I just hadnt really gotten around to looking thru it all yet until tonite. That lot came with an orange Nomad body too, so I wonder if that is one as well..


 Does it have the "weight", and with the correct non MT type A/FX chassis ?


----------



## rdm95

The weight was MIA, but I have a few so its correct now


----------



## jeffaary

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Jeff, cool beans :thumbsup: -thanks for sharing your carded SuperTraction car


Not mine. I do have an orange Charger Daytona on that style card, but it's not a ST.


----------



## wheelszk

rdm95, PM sent.


----------



## rdm95

Look what I just found..


----------



## rdm95

And now in its proper place.. How I won that auction so cheap is beyond me lol Of course I need to get it on the Nomad hood better, but I sure am happy to have found the sticker!


----------



## Marty

vansmack2 said:


> Marty,
> You should take a picture of all of your Super Traction cars together then post it here so that we can see what all you have now.


Only two months late, sorry.



Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

Here are some more that were on ebay that I missed. Sears, Super Traction were NOT mentioned in the auction, I just happen to find them. Unfortunately so did someone else.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161088609471?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161088598766?ssPageName=STRK:MEDWX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1435.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151103990463?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/161088603332?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151103984318?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Wow- that Orange Nomad has been stepped on(nice shape- yeah right)
LOL- I love how they called the Orange Javelin a Mustang 
And how they called the Bronco a JEEP 
And a GTX OR Challenger 

Somebody musta been Collecting those Super Tractions, but I don't think it was the guy selling them, as he was clueless even to what cars they actually were


----------



## rdm95

Super-Traction front & center in this lot.. Really sweet pit kit too! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/151104996524?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## Marty

*Bonus-it has the wing. Double bonus-it's a Super-Traction!*

:thumbsup:
Again, the seller never mentioned the Super-Traction sticker. Triple bonus if it has the weight in the chassis.

BTW - He had other auctions, but this was the ONLY slot car. I checked to see if he had more Super-Tractions.

Doin' the happy dance in Marysville!

Marty
Marysville, OH

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-AFX-Aut...iAGOoX2VEi3dSF0Q7BEtg%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Damn you Marty ! LOL.... Great Catch :thumbsup:


----------



## vansmack2

Sweet. That is a great looking car.


----------



## Marty

*Woo-hoo!*

I lucked out again! WOO-HOO! I just happen to check and found this with a BIN of $10.00!!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Afx-Plymout...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557

He has some other Non-Mag AFX, but they have been painted, or other stickers added, or no Super-Traction sticker. I paid for it before I looked at his auctions just in case someone else saw it at the same time. I sent him a message with a picture of the weight and asked if he had it.

Doin' the happy dance in Martysville!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## alpink

congrats marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh Marty ! You Super Traction Hoarder


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

PS- To Marty, I also notice on that Plymouth, it has the Wrong chassis under it, it's showing a Magna-Traction ! Maybe the correct chassis got switched around with one of his other cars ?


----------



## Marty

Ralphthe3rd said:


> PS- To Marty, I also notice on that Plymouth, it has the Wrong chassis under it, it's showing a Magna-Traction ! Maybe the correct chassis got switched around with one of his other cars ?


Yeah, I know. The seller responded, he does not have any lead weights. I might have a Non-Mag chassis and a couple weights here.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95

Theres a whole set in here..spendy tho

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-197...290970361560?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43bf2f5ed8


----------



## Marty

rdm95 said:


> Theres a whole set in here..spendy tho
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-1970s-Aurora-HO-Slot-Car-AFX-Racing-Lot-8-Cars-/290970361560?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item43bf2f5ed8


Did you notice you are bidding on 1, w/2 available? What does that mean?

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95

Saw that.. I asked the guy why it shows 2 avail. but havent heard back. My guess is its a typo, but I guess ya never know..


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> :thumbsup:
> Again, the seller never mentioned the Super-Traction sticker. Triple bonus if it has the weight in the chassis.
> 
> BTW - He had other auctions, but this was the ONLY slot car. I checked to see if he had more Super-Tractions.
> 
> Doin' the happy dance in Marysville!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/WOW-AFX-Auto-World-McLaren-XLR-slot-car-w-wing-/121165217809?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT&nma=true&si=WABkueiAGOoX2VEi3dSF0Q7BEtg%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Got the car yesterday:





The wing was mounted backwards with a minimal amount of adhesive so it came out easily and the nubs are not broken.:thumbsup:

No weight! 

I contacted the seller. I explained about the weight and sent a picture so he could see what it looked like. He found it!! He is sending it to me!!:wave:

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95

I have some of those weights, i just dont know if i want to sell anymore of them.. Theyre not impossible to find, but not that easy either..


----------



## jeffaary

It's way overpriced, but here's a ST Cuda:



















http://slotcarcollectibles2.homestead.com/AFX_for_Sale_5.html


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

That's Cool Jeff ! ...and that 'cuda is in my Favorite color combo


----------



## Bill Hall

Bummer, cracked A pillar.


----------



## Marty

OK, these ebay auctions slipped almost through all the way to the end with no bids. I found them with less then 2 hours left. There were a total of 4, I got out bid on one.

AMC Javelin Trans-Am:





Trans-Am Camaro Z28:





Please note the sticker is off the car. It was on until I was taking the body off and it was just barely stuck on.

Auto World McLaren XLR





Please note, NO STICKER! I went back to the auction to make it was on there. It was in the picture. I contacted the seller and explained about the sticker. They found the sticker in the bottom of the box and are sending it to me!!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Geez Marty....you are the King of Super Traction Finds.... :thumbsup:


----------



## Marty

It's weird, I don't go looking for them. I do a general search for slot cars and almost all of them I find do not mention Super Traction in the description. The last 3 were side shots for the gallery picture. I almost didn't look at them but decided to. The other pictures showed the sticker.

That is just like the first ones I got. SCJ and I were at a toy show in IL. I took a break from the tables and walked around. I just happen to catch the corner of an AFX pit kit under a table. He had no other slot cars. It was full with AFX and we made a deal for the whole thing. When I got back to our tables SCJ pointed out to me what I had just bought. There were two in there. I never knew about them before that.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## copperhead71

Here is one i got for $10 from a hotwheels dealer last year!
​


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> Please note the sticker is off the car. It was on until I was taking the body off and it was just barely stuck on.
> 
> Auto World McLaren XLR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please note, NO STICKER! I went back to the auction to make it was on there. It was in the picture. I contacted the seller and explained about the sticker. They found the sticker in the bottom of the box and are sending it to me!!
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


I received the sticker today. Just like the Camaro there is sticker residue on it, but not enough to hold very well.

Question 1:
I was just going to use a very small dab of white glue to put the stickers back on. Not sure what other type of glue to use. Any suggestions? Part B of this question; do you think it lowers the value of the car with the sticker reattached?

Question 2:
It appears any AFX non-magna-traction car except the 4 gear specialty chassis cars could be a Sears Super-Traction car. I was thinking someone could theoretically put a sticker on another body and call it a Super Traction. I'm going to put the stickers back on the Camaro and the XLR because I don't have them yet. It was pointed out to me the sticker on the orange Nomad was probably a reproduction. The more I looked at it, I think they are correct. I may have been taken on that one. Finally to my question; What's to stop someone from putting an original sticker that has fallen off, like these did, on a rare non magna-traction body and trying to sell it for really big bucks? 

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

To answer question #1 > I'd use a small smear of contact cement, it's sticky and won't harm the plastic, but can also be peeled off later if desired- tho it may tear an old sticker when removing. FWIW- I use 1:1 Auto Weatherstrip cement (which is almost the same stuff)for securing lots of stuff to slotcars, that I later may want to remove...it doesn't harm plastic, sticks good and can peel off it needed.

Question #2, yeah I was the one that suggested you had a repro sticker on your orange nomad, because I bought some of those stickers and can spot the difs in an instant. And anybody can swap the original stickers if they can get them off intact, but sometimes that's impossible without damage, while some stickers just Fall Off ! 
Always remember the motto- Caveat Emptor !


----------



## Marty

copperhead71 said:


> Here is one i got for $10 from a hotwheels dealer last year!
> 
> http://s907.photobucket.com/user/mr...A86-786-000001BC9BFC0FF2_zps84e03470.jpg.html​


Good one!

I ALWAYS look through the die cast boxes at flea markets, garage sales, etc.. 

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## jeffaary

I use Elmer's glue sticks to re-adhere vintage toy stickers. It goes on purple so you can see it and make sure you have full coverage, but it dries clear. Liquid glues can penetrate the paper and make vintage toy sticker artwork run. I would not go that route. You should be able to find these glue sticks at your local supermarket, drugstore, or local big box store.


----------



## Marty

This came in the mail today.







The seller had other slot cars, none of the others had the Super Traction sticker or were Magna-Traction.

It's a shame the rest of the car is in good shape, but the wing is broken off.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## Marty

Marty said:


> I contacted the seller. I explained about the weight and sent a picture so he could see what it looked like. He found it!! He is sending it to me!!:wave:
> 
> Marty
> Marysville, OH


I received the weight!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## rdm95

2 Supers in this lot.. not sure if the Vega is one since it doesnt have a sticker, but it might be. Theres weights in 2 chassis. I was high bidder, but I dont think I'll go any higher..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/29100162635...6&_trkparms=ga1m=T13&ga2m=T71&ga3m=T3&ga4m=T3


----------



## rdm95

Bought this a few days ago and after actually looking at the pics, I noticed theres a Super~Traction in the mix.. whoot!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/13ea-Slot-C...U1JLMInirgtR4omFL%2Fo%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## rdm95

A pink Nomad Super-traction..? Chassis doesnt have a Mean Green armature either.. is this right? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-RARE-SE...310797354212?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item485cf744e4


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

rdm, yes, the Pink Nomad looks correct, not all original A/FX chassis came with Mean Greens, some came with Red-Tip Tuff Ones arms.


----------



## rdm95

Oh ok..thanks! I thought they were only mean greens in the ST's..sorry! So about the color..did they do multiple colors of the same car then? I ask bcz I have an orange Nomad ST and Ihad it in my head that was the only color they used for them.. I love the pink either way! One of my favs for sure


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Oh My, they made(altogether) the Nomad in 18-20(depends which book you use) different Color/paint schemes. Granted, only a few were probably used as Sears Super Traction models, and it's anyones guess how many colors of ST's they sold ?


----------



## warnergt

Check out the final price on this Super Traction car -- $168.05.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321252113668


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

warnergt said:


> Check out the final price on this Super Traction car -- $168.05.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321252113668


*tut...and it didn't even come with the Super Traction WEIGHT ! ....the body doesn't have the slot car track paint work on it -and it's a number 54, which might make the body rare?


----------



## XFA

Did good here..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/AFX-RARE-SE...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## rdm95

Super-Traction race set selling cheap. No cars included..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131057477023?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## krazikev

I only have a few in the thousands of chassis I acumulated over the years so if I had to judge the rarity I would say it is a 2 in bobs book rating #s just my thought what # would all of you rate it at ?? (0-5)


----------



## XFA

Here's one I've not seen before..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...161163156560?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2586129c50


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

XFA said:


> Here's one I've not seen before..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-...161163156560?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2586129c50


 Well...it's not too Rare, as I have the same Super Traction Body, but in Yellow.


----------



## Marty

XFA said:


> Here's one I've not seen before..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aurora-AFX-Vega-Van-Gasser-Slot-Car-HO-Scale-/161163156560?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item2586129c50


 
See post #35

Marty
Marysville, OH
Marty & Doc in the morning
qt1270.com


----------



## slotcarman12078

You're a slacker McFly!! Your father was a slacker too!!! :tongue::lol:


----------



## XFA

I've seen a few of the white flamed gassers.
Not sure to who or what your reply means slotcarman12078,but I've never seen the orange vega gasser wearing the Super Traction sticker before.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

XFA, Slotcarman was referencing Marty McFly from Back to the Future, ie > just joking around.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Re > Vega Van Gasser, although you can only see part of it in this old photo, mine is a Yellow Super Traction


----------



## slotcarman12078

Yup! Ralph was right.. Post 100.. Marty and Doc in the morning...Sorry you misinterpreted my humor!


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/271351829364?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## gonegonzo

Let's resurrect this post so as to maybe getting some repro weights cast . I like Doba's idea . Another trick item would be weights machined out of brass .

Gonzo


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Yes Gonza, Brass weights would work well.... almost sounds like a job for chappy2/ Rob


----------



## rdm95

Super Traction set..no cars though

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221395505875?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## rdm95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/201231905352?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## slotcarman12078

Nice!! Transition set too?


----------



## Marty

Here's 4 of them!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-AFX-Sears...231425318024?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35e2061c88

Marty


----------



## rdm95

Marty said:


> Here's 4 of them!
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-AFX-Sears...231425318024?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item35e2061c88
> 
> Marty


Those are mine..


----------



## Marty

Oh yeah. I see that now! I didn't look at the seller name.

Marty


----------



## Marty

I just received these from an auction I won:



Oh yeah, I got them for $6.38 :thumbsup:

Marty


----------



## Marty

*Petty Roadrunner*

Another ebay find. Got it with a BIN or best offer.



:smile2::smile2::smile2::smile2:

Marty


----------



## EBasil

Wow, some of these threads have quite a life! I hadn't seen one of these Sears cars in a long time!


----------



## Marty

*Finally got a Penske set box!*

Flea market find from this weekend. No cars. He was asking $20, but it is missing the big banked turns so I got it for $10. WOO-HOO!







I have the Matador, but I don't have the Porsche.......yet.

Marty


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Cool ! ....Nice find Marty :thumbsup:


----------



## GT40

*Marty *

Man you found yourself a few killer deals. 
I like buying Cars for less then $10 bucks.
Sometimes I think it's never going to be over
plus you cant believe no one else see the deals.
The sealer must hate it when he can get anymore money for his cars THEN $10BUCKS.

GT40


----------



## rdm95

Didn't know they were Super-Traction cars until I took them off the chassis.. All 3 are in excellent shape..just need their rear wings put back on


----------



## alpink

sweet


----------



## Ho$$mad1

The Sunoco Porsche/Audi car, is hard to come by without the air dam on fron un-broken, as they are fragile.I have one or two...Dennis


----------



## Ho$$mad1

Wow, What a deal....


----------



## Ho$$mad1

Hello "HO_Addiction",from "Buckeye-Grandpa"....Dennis


----------



## GT40

Those are very nice looking cars


Buckeye-Grandpa"....were ya been


gt40 )


----------



## Bubba 123

rdm95 said:


> Didn't know they were Super-Traction cars until I took them off the chassis.. All 3 are in excellent shape..just need their rear wings put back on


you can get Replacement wings, from; "Shapeways" fairly reasonable..
and they come in "RUBIX-CUBE" like casting.. I "Think" there is @ least "6"
per 1 casted Unit...(?)

Bubba (The Senile) 123
"..I, Don't 'SUFFER' From Senility... I ENJOY Every MINUTE Of IT!!...".... >


----------



## crubeo

gonegonzo said:


> Let's resurrect this post so as to maybe getting some repro weights cast . I like Doba's idea . Another trick item would be weights machined out of brass .
> 
> Gonzo


Hi - So it's 2021 and I'm looking to make the Supertraction weights. Do you know if anyone ever had any luck remaking them? - Chris


----------



## cbwho

How many grams is the front weight?


----------

